# How much food should a Golden eat



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack only eats about once a day & then only a cup to cup1/2 of dry. He'll eat about half a can of canned food if its the right brand but no more. He's very healthy & at 2 years weights about 85 lbs. But my wife says he doesn't eat enough.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Every dog is different it also depends on the dog food you are feeding. Lucky ate about 1.5 cups of Proplan Performance daily and he was 120 pounds. Buddy eats anywhere from 2 to 4 cups of Proplan performance daily- Feed him twice daily because he needs to gain weight still.


----------



## sunni'smom (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know what...sunni is a grazer. He only eats a bite or two at a time and about 1.5 cups of Iams Sensitive Naturals Salmon mixed with Rachel Ray Chicken. (He came with the chicken, but I'm switching him to Iams) I haven't had him weighed yet (we adopted him 2 nights ago and his vet check isn't until next week), but he is 10 months and looks very healthy and is very active. I think it would depend on the food and the dog. How old is he, how active is he, what is his metabolism like, ect.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

That sounds like not much, but if he looks good and feels good then it must be what is good for him. 

Interested in what others say. Our female eats 1 1/2 cu in morning and 1 cu at night and will many times only eat partial night meal. Male pup eats 1 1/2 cu each meal, but would eat the whole bag if I allow it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is he getting treats or a filled Kong during the day? How many calories over all do your figure with the 1 1/2 cups dry + 1/2 can soft? Hank eats 3 cups (dry) day with only an occasional, not daily, treat thrown in. He weighs 70 lbs. The higher quality foods are denser in calories.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Every dog is different it also depends on the dog food you are feeding. Lucky ate about 1.5 cups of Proplan Performance daily and he was 120 pounds. Buddy eats anywhere from 2 to 4 cups of Proplan performance daily- Feed him twice daily because he needs to gain weight still.


120 lbs?!?!?!?!?! What a beast!!!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Remy will be three in March, he is currently eating Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I feed him 1.5 cups twice a day, he weighs 72 lbs. He is very active and goes non stop most of the day- walks, outside play time, general goofing around/running around outside.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber grts a cup of Taste of the Wild three times a day. She is thirteen months old and very active. She also gets 4-5 small Milkbone treats per day.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Big Kahuna said:


> 120 lbs?!?!?!?!?! What a beast!!!!!!!! Hahahaha


He was. His head was at the level of my hip. He was a big boy.

Buddy eats like a horse and is only 75 pounds. Vet think he should be 80 to 90 pounds based in his frame and bone structure.


----------



## Mimi7 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Still trying to figure out how much to feed Dakota*

Dakota was 2 on March 12, and she weighs about 72 lbs. I had been feeding her 3 cups of Taste of the Wild daily, but she seemed to be putting on a little weight around the middle, so I cut it back to 2 cups a day. Her figure is now perfect, but I'm worried I'm depriving her. She's pretty sedentary, even during walks.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt gets 1 1/2 cup of dry twice a day mixed with 1 tablespoon canned and warm water. He is 22 months and 80lbs. And very very very very active!


----------



## We Love Our Roscoe (Dec 20, 2009)

Roscoe is really active and weighs 85 lbs at 5years. He eats about 18-20 ounces (3 cups) once per day. He's eating Purina Dog Chow at the moment, but am thinking of switching him to a more natural food without all the additives. I figure, if I worry about what goes into my body, I should be more concerned about what goes into my 4-legged babies.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MikaTallulah said:


> Every dog is different it also depends on the dog food you are feeding. Lucky ate about 1.5 cups of Proplan Performance daily and he was 120 pounds. Buddy eats anywhere from 2 to 4 cups of Proplan performance daily- Feed him twice daily because he needs to gain weight still.


Buddy presently eats 2 cups of FROMM dog food daily. I would never feed anything by Nestle/Purina/Proplan ever again since their Jerky Treats killed my little yorkie- Zoey!


----------

